# Toy Poodle in need of rehoming :(



## dragiton92 (Mar 6, 2013)

My beautiful toy poodle Dolly is in need of a new home. My 2 year old daughter is too boisterous for her and Dolly is loosing her patients, so it's in every ones best interests for me to find her a new and more suitable home. 
Although she obviously isn't suitable for young children, she gets on with older ones fine. She is only 9 months old and is extremely active so needs regular walks and a big garden to run in. She wont be suitable for anyone frail due to her lively nature. 
Despite this she is a lovely dog, very easy to train and obedient. She will make a perfect companion for the right person and I will be incredibly upset to see her go, but I know its whats best for both her and my daughter.
Anyone interested please email me on [email protected] and I will provide further info. Please be prepared for interrogation like questions as I want to make sure she goes to the correct owner! And no offence is intended if I turn you away, I want to make sure Dolly goes to a home suitable for her as an individual dog.
Thanks


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hiya. if you want to find the right home for your girl i suggest going through poodle rescue Home i'm sorry you find yoursen in this postion cos i know how loveable toys are


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

dragiton92 said:


> My beautiful toy poodle Dolly is in need of a new home. My 2 year old daughter is too boisterous for her and Dolly is loosing her patients, so it's in every ones best interests for me to find her a new and more suitable home.
> Although she obviously isn't suitable for young children, she gets on with older ones fine. She is only 9 months old and is extremely active so needs regular walks and a big garden to run in. She wont be suitable for anyone frail due to her lively nature.
> Despite this she is a lovely dog, very easy to train and obedient. She will make a perfect companion for the right person and I will be incredibly upset to see her go, but I know its whats best for both her and my daughter.
> Anyone interested please email me on [email protected] and I will provide further info. Please be prepared for interrogation like questions as I want to make sure she goes to the correct owner! And no offence is intended if I turn you away, I want to make sure Dolly goes to a home suitable for her as an individual dog.
> Thanks


It may be safer to have a word with the miniature poodle breed rescues, most breed rescues have strict rehoming criteria, and may even have a waiting list. It certainly would hurt to have a chat to them and maybe enlist their help.

Poodle (Miniature) Breed Rescue

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/Default.aspx?breed=4099


----------



## mariondot40 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi

Im after another toy poodle as we have a rescue toy who is 5 yrs and a male, we also have 2 Bichons female who are 1 1/2, have you still got her and where abouts do you live?


----------



## dragiton92 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for your advice all, Marion I have emailed you back x


----------

